# Download AeroVG Se7en Theme for Windows 7



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2009)

**** For Windows 7 Only ****

"*AeroVG Se7en*" theme  is a Windows 7 port of my previous "AeroVG" theme which was created for  Windows Vista users.

"AeroVG" theme is one of the most popular  themes available for Windows Vista. It provides excellent transparency  in Taskbar, Startmenu, Explorer, etc. It also changes lots of visual  things like menubar, progressbar, dialog buttons, radio buttons,  checkboxes and much more.

After getting a lot of demand for  creating a port of this theme for Windows 7, I'm glad to announce the  release of "AeroVG Se7en" theme.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/AeroVG_Se7en_RTM_Small.png

It'll  provide maximum transparency and glass effects in Windows 7.

*Download Link

More Info &  Instructions*


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome bro....downloaded thanks for sharing this one


----------



## Ecko (Nov 9, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooo + 
n1 n1 n1


----------



## paroh (Nov 10, 2009)

Adding in my collection. But soon getting windows 7 when available in retail market


----------



## mannuforall (Nov 11, 2009)

Great vishal, thanks for sharing. 
But better if you attach it here instead this link forward to your site. Or can give a direct download link.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ Its not forwarding to my site. The theme was uploaded to DeviantART which is a leading website for customization stuffs. 

*vishal-gupta.deviantart.com/art/AeroVG-Se7en-for-Windows-7-143023926

Thanks guys for your comments.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 13, 2009)

Good looking theme, will try it


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude I installed it the wallpaper comes fine but no transparency comes like the taskbar stays like the one on xp .I installed it twice but it still doesn't work .Or is it only me lol.

Yes I am on Windows 7 with a strong enough computer to run aero and stuff.

EDIT: Here's a screenshot 

*img509.imageshack.us/i/newbitmapimagexe.png/


*img509.imageshack.us/i/newbitmapimagexe.png/


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice theme.works great.
But I think I noticed a bug or something.
When u type on the address bar in internet explorer it turns completely black!
I mean u cant see what u are typing.
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/784/bughv.th.jpg


----------



## Ecko (Nov 15, 2009)

Count Dracula said:


> Dude I installed it the wallpaper comes fine but no transparency comes like the taskbar stays like the one on xp .I installed it twice but it still doesn't work .Or is it only me lol.
> 
> Yes I am on Windows 7 with a strong enough computer to run aero and stuff.
> 
> ...


same case here


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 16, 2009)

hey vishal nice job man


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 17, 2009)

paroh said:


> Adding in my collection. But soon getting windows 7 when available in retail market



when will be win7 coming to retail markets?


----------



## Nithu (Nov 17, 2009)

Count Dracula said:


> Dude I installed it the wallpaper comes fine but no transparency comes like the taskbar stays like the one on xp .I installed it twice but it still doesn't work .Or is it only me lol.
> 
> Yes I am on Windows 7 with a strong enough computer to run aero and stuff.
> 
> ...





Ecko said:


> same case here



Did u guys patch 3 system files???...

If NO,
Go to this page -> *www.askvg.com/how-to-install-use-3rd-party-custom-themes-in-windows-7/


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot Nithu,it works and it's awesome.Kudos to you Vishal


----------



## CA50 (Dec 7, 2009)

grt theme, transperacncy is grt


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. Final version has been released so updated the first post. All reported bugs like black addressbar in IE, etc have been fixed.


----------



## roshansethia (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks looks nice


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 3, 2010)

wonderful theme... good work!


----------

